# Gaggia baby water tank seal



## occamoo (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

My gaggia baby is leaking from the seal at the valve between the water tank and the body.

I actually think it is the wrong rubber washer (bought it from ebay), can anyonne tell me where i can get a replacement seal, or even post a picture so that i can see the size of the proper one?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i can do you one if you like

mark


----------



## justray (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi

I also need a new rubber seal for my baby twin. It's suddenly started leaking. If I remove the tank and fill it with water it doesn't leak, so it must be the washer in the fixed part. Any idea where I can get one of these in the UK?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i sell them on ebay

mark


----------

